#ubuntu-s390x 2017-11-23
<cpaelzer> arrr
<cpaelzer> hws stay here
<cpaelzer> mihajlov: hiho is the request for kvm_stat from/via you?
<cpaelzer> I'm interested (to understand the motivation) what the benefit is over pfer kvm ...
<mihajlov> cpaelzer: hehe ... I think borntraeger is best qualified to answer this
<borntraeger> cpaelzer, siehe update
<borntraeger> cpaelzer, die alten Daten im debugs zeigen Dinge, die du mit trace events nicht hast.
<borntraeger> cpaelzer, sorry in english: the old kvm stats in debugfs have a value that perf events cannot provide
<borntraeger> e.g. data after the fact
<borntraeger> cpaelzer, the kvm community now believes that kvm_stat has a value besides perf kvm
<cpaelzer> schon ok
<cpaelzer> thank you, the bug update is all we needed
